# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  When I was a mere child I worked in Williamsburg

## JEK

This still amazes me . . . .

----------


## MIke R

a long way from Frank Serpico getting gunned down

----------


## JEK

I walked by the place he was shot every day coming from the M train at Macy Ave to Kent Ave.

----------


## marybeth

We discovered Williamsburg on a trip to the Brooklyn Brewery and have been back a few times.  Lots of great stuff happening, cool shops, bars and restaurants.

You can now take a water taxi over from around 34(?) St and land right at the East River Park in North Williamsburg.  On Saturdays there is a great food market there.

http://www.brooklynflea.com/smorgasburg/

----------


## MIke R

Brooklyn Heights is another comeback story......

sadly my old neighborhood in Bensonhurst is still a jungle

----------


## amyb

Did you go to New Utrecht High School? My maid of honor did!

----------


## MIke R

no Amy......my Dad  got transferred from JFK to EWR  when I  was  young.....I went to school in Jersey City....only  went back to Bensonhurst to see family and to Sheepshead Bay to work on fishing boats

my old neighborhood  was where Spike Lees Jungle Fever got filmed

----------


## Peter NJ

My Mom was from Jersey City..I think her street was either White ST or Whiten ST??? Very tough area..Thank God she took the train to Avon in the Summer and met my Dad..No more JC..

----------


## MIke R

Whitman..off Sip Ave...or Whiton ..off Garfield Ave

there was no area which _wasn't_  a tough area!....

brutal place to grow up 

I dont even know your Mom but just knowing that I know she is as tough as they come

----------


## Peter NJ

Whiton St...Oh the tales she has told us..Every day getting chased home from school by a bunch of young black girls wanting to beat her up..Not fun.

----------


## MIke R

I lived very near by her....

and yes I can tell stories to make your hair stand up on end..as can she Im sure

----------


## MIke R

if your Mom goes online, tell her there is a great Facebook Group called "If You Grew Up in Jersey City"

----------

